# Are the hours worth it?



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Having a few detailers on Facebook and here I see them posting work they are just finishing off at daft a clock at night ect ect and working 14+ hours a day with 6 and 7 day weeks. 

Is the money it earns really worth all that hassle? 

I know there is excellent job satisfaction and being your own boss but I just can't see earnings being above average wages, particularly if you have a unit to pay for and insurance too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

In a word yes but its not easy all the time


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you do it full time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Do you do it full time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No comment :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd say herein lies the perfection.

Many detailers quote a price for the job but if a few bits need doing to finish the ends in their eyes then they will put the extra hours in and not charge the customer.

I know in my time spending 3 hours just hoovering a carpet working 1 inch squares....

I'd say it's because that's what detailing is about for the pro's- over, above and exceeding the customers expectations.

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> I'd say herein lies the perfection.
> 
> Many detailers quote a price for the job but if a few bits need doing to finish the ends in their eyes then they will put the extra hours in and not charge the customer.
> 
> ...


Surely that worst for earning. I maybe looking at it wrong way but earning money is the only reason I go to work. But to not have a life seems a huge commitment especially if you have a family, I just can't see the benefits

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ Spot On^^


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

although they do it for a living they dont do it just for the money they are passionate about there work and will do what it takes to get the car perfect or as near as it can be.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Surely that worst for earning. I maybe looking at it wrong way but earning money is the only reason I go to work. But to not have a life seems a huge commitment especially if you have a family, I just can't see the benefits
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


But you can work around things if need be


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I understand that side of detailing and the perfection required. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

If it's a hobby and a profession working long hours would be almost like killing 2 birds with one stone, personally I don't see a problem with it. But saying that I don't have a family/partner so I can do what I want when I want, which is not something a lot of the established detailers can do.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jord said:


> If it's a hobby and a profession working long hours would be almost like killing 2 birds with one stone, personally I don't see a problem with it. But saying that I don't have a family/partner so I can do what I want when I want, which is not something a lot of the established detailers can do.


I can see what you mean.
I have a mate who runs a tuning company and he says its ruined his hobby as last thing he wants to be doing is doing his own car.

I think I'll stick to my 35 hour week haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

8 hour day for me all jobs based on that, will always go the extra mile or stay late to finish a job but at the end of a day it is a business and I don't run it as a charity.

Plus I can only machine a car for about 5 hours a day before I go mad, it's not easy work.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> 8 hour day for me all jobs based on that, will always go the extra mile or stay late to finish a job but at the end of a day it is a business and I don't run it as a charity.
> 
> Plus I can only machine a car for about 5 hours a day before I go mad, it's not easy work.


I think your more on my wave length haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suppose its a lot like living to work rather than working to live.

I love my job and can't imagine doing anything else. After a period of leave im ready to get back to work. Still miss the family etc but its a big part of who I am. (im not a professional detailer by the way)


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

If they would not make any money out of it I don`t think they would do it anymore.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

It justifies a means to an end, which is job satisfaction and job satisfaction means a happy client at the end of the day and one happy client leads to another and so on, turning out work that i wouldnt be happy with is just not in the mindset tbh. At the moment i am mobile and dont work the stupid o clock hrs you speak of but there are still the early mornings for the travel which can be just as tiring and mentally draining, if i get up at 4 o clock for a 3 hr drive and then go balls at it it until light is allowing me to in the winter time its a good 12-15 hr session but when the summer comes moves the finish point of that particular day to 9pm then thats a long haul.

I love going the extra mile or putting the extra time in, its who i am and wouldnt change it for any other job tbh, yep at times its a struggle when you come across a dog and unexpected paint but this is all part of the job in fairness.

Can see some real positives come out this thread. Good call.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you met my missus and had to put up with my teenage daughter you would understand why i work 11 or 12 hours +a day not only do i have the business side to do then i have books to keep stock to buy etc so more like 14 or 15 hours a day.
I have forced myself this year to take at least one day completly out each week.
It all depends how passionate you are about your work.
A lot of the time the look on customers face says it all and makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Its the same as running any business mate, some have got it some haven't, I've known a few lads on sites tryed to go on there own and said it was too much and gone back to working for someone.

Its not just detailers, you go to the place of most small businesses and the main man will be there till stupid o'clock.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I'v been doing flat out 7 days a week since Christmas, Sometimes till 9pm. I love it.
Work on my own mostly but sometimes have a young guy come in who is very good at Interiors. 
I couldn't work for a company now. I put this much effort in because I love what I do. 

Time off is for wussies....:lol::lol:


Russ


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

rayner said:


> Its the same as running any business mate, some have got it some haven't, I've known a few lads on sites tryed to go on there own and said it was too much and gone back to working for someone.
> 
> Its not just detailers, you go to the place of most small businesses and the main man will be there till stupid o'clock.


There comes a point in your chosen career when 'staying over to complete a job' becomes the norm. Business pressure dictates it.

I'm a store manager for a major retailer,, sometimes it means finishing the job means staying on. I finished a 48 hour shift yesterday - and it's not by choice! Oh and I have a family too!

Do I get paid for it - no I don't. When you are 'the boss' - work is never 9-5.

Imagine if the detailer in question jacked off at 6, left the car incomplete for the customer to pick it up in the morning. Detailing in a business is 80% recommendation work - if your reputation isn't up to it, you don't have a business..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> There comes a point in your chosen career when 'staying over to complete a job' becomes the norm. Business pressure dictates it.
> 
> I'm a store manager for a major retailer,, sometimes it means finishing the job means staying on. I finished a 48 hour shift yesterday - and it's not by choice! Oh and I have a family too!
> 
> ...


Yeah your right but why are you saying that to me?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

In my opinion. The guys who are t prepared to go the extra mile or aren't as driven to achieve there absolute best everytime aren't detailers. I don't mean never sleeping or anything like that but if you stand back and think I could have done better but don't(within reason) then in my eyes there not working to their potential and aren't detailers. To me a detailer is that person who strives for perfection like most if not all I've seen on here. If your not prepared to put the hours/effort in to do it properly then with the competition on here don't bother lol

I don't know how to explain what I really mean but hope my points come across right/ok


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

BoostJunky86 said:


> In my opinion. The guys who are t prepared to go the extra mile or aren't as driven to achieve there absolute best everytime aren't detailers. I don't mean never sleeping or anything like that but if you stand back and think I could have done better but don't(within reason) then in my eyes there not working to their potential and aren't detailers. To me a detailer is that person who strives for perfection like most if not all I've seen on here. If your not prepared to put the hours/effort in to do it properly then with the competition on here don't bother lol
> 
> I don't know how to explain what I really mean but hope my points come across right/ok


I get your point and I think a lot of the weekend warriors on here like to call themselves detailers but don't really have a clue what it takes to get a car to that standard.

Iv just started machine polishing and iv got to say the first thing that struck me is how much hard work it actually is. It's very labour intensive and takes huge amounts of concentration. I absolutely take someone's point earlier that after 5 hours they have had enough. I did a car yesterday and half way through I had to stop and do the interior because I was shattered.

Hats off to those who do this for a living, I know the top boys cans earn good money doing it but its money hard earned if you ask me.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> 8 hour day for me all jobs based on that, will always go the extra mile or stay late to finish a job but at the end of a day it is a business and I don't run it as a charity.
> 
> Plus I can only machine a car for about 5 hours a day before I go mad, it's not easy work.


That's how it should be done, working daft hours until late in the evening is for idiots imho.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

P.A.D said:


> I'v been doing flat out 7 days a week since Christmas, Sometimes till 9pm. I love it.
> Work on my own mostly but sometimes have a young guy come in who is very good at Interiors.
> I couldn't work for a company now. I put this much effort in because I love what I do.
> 
> ...


Haha time off if you earn enough is brill


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yeah your right but why are you saying that to me?


Lol - was trying to agree with your post!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

If i ran my own business doing whatever not detailing, id want it with the possibility of earning £150k+ a year after its built up in the future, to make all the hard effort worth it. Detailing I cant see that, yes you can offer other services leather repair and window chip repairs, but with it been particular you can exactly employ people and get more custom.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Having a few detailers on Facebook and here I see them posting work they are just finishing off at daft a clock at night ect ect and working 14+ hours a day with 6 and 7 day weeks.
> 
> Is the money it earns really worth all that hassle?
> 
> ...


If there was no money in it people would not do it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> If there was no money in it people would not do it


But you have to work your socks off for all your career to earn it


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> If i ran my own business doing whatever not detailing, id want it with the possibility of earning £150k+ a year after its built up in the future, to make all the hard effort worth it. Detailing I cant see that, yes you can offer other services leather repair and window chip repairs, but with it been particular you can exactly employ people and get more custom.


I understand your point Rob, its the fine line when you go to employ someone if your busy enough and then when its quiet what do you do?

I would say Russ at MCC have got it sorted with all the new things there offering )


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

As alot have said going the extra mile becomes the norm. I work at B&Q and alot of my time is spent doing that extra bit. My manager is my customer and part of my job is to exceed expectation and thats how you progress. much in the same way you exceed a customers expectations and create further business.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Rob if you know where the money tree is can you point us in the right direction lol. 

Self employed people HAVE to work there asses off otherwise no money. No money = No house. No house = No wife/husband


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ottostein said:


> I understand your point Rob, its the fine line when you go to employ someone if your busy enough and then when its quiet what do you do?
> 
> I would say Russ at MCC have got it sorted with all the new things there offering )


Thats pretty much what I'm getting at really, the money earnt looks to me as though its on that fine line of not much leeway. Offering all these services, is a good way to expand, however a local detailer to me offers window tinting and thats all he seems to do and not much detailing, so is probably earning less.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ottostein said:


> Rob if you know where the money tree is can you point us in the right direction lol.
> 
> Self employed people HAVE to work there asses off otherwise no money. No money = No house. No house = No wife/husband


Hahaha, suppose unless someone sits down with there books and shows me much they earn Ill keep my thoughts haha, i just cant see the effort been worth the money. I appreciate jobs are difficult to come by nowadays that people will enjoy.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I didnt mean for that to sound shirty, so my apologies what i meant to say was people who do this as a business have no other choice to work hard and ridiculous hours. I don my hat to them as i would find it hard. But if the extra hours are put in to begin with then i cant see why they wouldnt make the money back from future recommendations in new customers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No its didn't come across like that haha.

Don't get me wrong fair play, nice to see hard working people out there.

One thing that is starting to annoy me though is... On Facebook there seems to be this childish war with people saying "iv got this" "my website better than yours" and giving out statements and talking down to competitors. I don't how many customers are on there facebooks but it looks very unprofessional, rather than just overlooking it and speaking to the other party rather than sharing the issue and having to tell people they are better than others. Really irritating as not good business practice.

Sorry for rant just looked on facebook and there was a status haha.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's nice to see Detailers working up to a standard, rather than down to a price or time limit. I guess it's all about choosing your jobs, sticking to your pricing, and letting your results speak for themselves.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

What some seem to be missing is, that yes we do put in some crazy hours, but the job often requires that to get the vehicle to a decent standard..

I don't do what I do just for money, obviously I need to earn money, but I am one of the fortunate ones, I turned my passion into a business..

Some jobs are very well paid and some not so, so swings and round a bouts really..

For me, I feel like I have been on holiday for the past 4 years since I set up dooka..

Quality takes time ..


P.S, my daughter didn't water the money tree, no it is dead ..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I think thats great thats its like a holiday for you, I can imagine its a good feeling doing something you love.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> But you have to work your socks off for all your career to earn it


I only do my car and friends and family cars

If people are good at it they get payed good or if there name is big they get payed better

I've seen some on here get £5000/£6000 wet sand jobs


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

As said a few times, in my eyes it's about the reputation & standard of work that see's detailers staying on until silly times in the evening.

Recently I met Rob from Supercar detailing I was looking to work with him so was interested in how he works. 

He told me he gets up around half 4, (mon-sat) and usually has 4-5 maintenance wash's on customer cars, then goes to his unit to see out a full day of detailing. 

I follow him on instagram and probably 4-5 times a week he'll upload a picture at around 10-11pm saying late finish with a picture of what ever immaculate ferriari/lambo/porsche he's working on at the time. 

Sounds like a hell of a lot of hard work, but he's now known to be one of the best detailers in the country, he's swissvax approved, has his own house, a Porsche gt3 rs, a mk2 golf gti (which is absolutely mint I might add) a new Volkswagen transporter as his work van a mk4 golf anni, a BMW estate workhorse for the wife and he's just bought a Volkswagen caddy van. 

As well as all of that he's made 100's of friends which are big names in the detailing world. 

Apart from all the hours of work he does his life doesn't sound too bad, even with all the hours he puts in, I wouldn't mind if I was working on the cars he has the privilege of working on. 

You want the big bucks & the nice cars, you have to put the effort in, it's no easy ride.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JakeVW said:


> As said a few times, in my eyes it's about the reputation & standard of work that see's detailers staying on until silly times in the evening.
> 
> Recently I met Rob from Supercar detailing I was looking to work with him so was interested in how he works.
> 
> ...


I follow him on instagram


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Its not just detailing, I don't know many people who work fixed hours.

At a certain level in any organisation there comes a point where you have to treat it as your own business. That can mean making your self available at unsociable hours and working non stop for upwards of 12 hours a day for weeks on end.

I don't get paid overtime, but it will pay dividends in future when I deliver over and above expectations, and it comes to pay rise time.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

ottostein said:


> Rob if you know where the money tree is can you point us in the right direction lol.
> 
> Self employed people HAVE to work there asses off otherwise no money. No money = No house. No house = No wife/husband


Hit the nail on the head.:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

jolls said:


> Hit the nail on the head.:thumb:


Don't have to self employed can always get a job with someone else


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess the same can be said for any industry, I spend hours in auctions waiting for a few cars to roll in sometimes you buy most of the time you don’t.

Those hours never get added into the profit and loss figures


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Don't have to self employed can always get a job with someone else


I think you'll find that's easier said than done.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im not self employed, my dads had 4 jobs in last year and starting a new one next week so there out there.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Im not self employed, my dads had 4 jobs in last year and starting a new one next week so there out there.


That doesn't apply to everyone though.
Granted there are jobs out there, grunt work etc etc, but I can't say I'd be happy just having 'a job' (no disrespect to anyone). 
My career in financial crime is very specialised, and if I chose to leave tomorrow because I didn't like the LONG hours, I'd find it hard to find another job in the same industry, and while there is nothing wrong with working in something like retail or customer services I can't say I'd be happy or well adjusted jumping into a position which didn't present the same challenges as I face on a daily basis now.

Yes I HATE the hours at times, and can partially attribute it to the loss of my marriage last year, but I understand that the world doesn't owe me a living and if I want a comfortable life, then I have to work long and hard for it, without overtime
(and if I'm at work all the time, it prevents me spending it! - lol)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My dads career is rather specialist also.

Thats what i don't get, how do you have a comfortable life being at work all time? Does that not equate to being at work all time and not having time off?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> My dads career is rather specialist also.
> 
> Thats what i don't get, how do you have a comfortable life being at work all time? Does that not equate to being at work all time and not having time off?


Ironically, you get close to the people you work with, take a little comfort in the mania which sets in after spending more time with them than with the people you love.

In short you adapt, and make the most of time you have with those who you hold dear, and make the most of nice holidays etc. (I've had to ban all of my team and myself from taking holiday until May.) 
It also makes you really appreciate those rare occasions (like today) where I take my team out to the pub at lunch for a swift pint and some fresh air.

I've reached my limit right now, hence browsing DW when I should be working, but I have reached my limit of working 12 hour days for 2 weeks. (Tired, Grumpy, Headache.) I'll no doubt be here for another 2 or 3 hours, but.... i'm with people i like, and we're contributing to something which will affect every single person reading this, but they will never know it.

Sadly that means my new GF is waiting at home for me on a Friday night, probably bored off her t*ts. - must get back to it!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got in and eaten my Fish Supper. Back in at 7.30 tomorrow for another full day.

Loving it, No wife to answer to and no children to see off to bed. This is my life and it means the world to me. 

Can appreciate guys with families wanting to get home after there slog at work but it's just not for me.

E-Type in this morning and will be working on it all weekend ready for customer to pick up on Monday afternoon. Can't wait to see his face when he see's it.



Russ.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I started my 12 hours nights an hour and thats my weekend but will enjoy my 6days off next week to do what i want


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Get Detailing on your days off dude.....................:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Having a few detailers on Facebook and here I see them posting work they are just finishing off at daft a clock at night ect ect and working 14+ hours a day with 6 and 7 day weeks.
> 
> Is the money it earns really worth all that hassle?
> 
> ...


For me, it was never just about the money - it was about doing the job right and taking pride and enjoyment out of that, and to really do the job right needed a lot of time to be spent. So the earnings were not above average wage, but for me there's more to life.

I work long hours in my current job, longer than my contract hours because I take pride in my work, the classes I teach and the resources I produce. I reckon the kids deserve the effort I put in. Probably works out below average wage per hour, but again, for me there's a lot more to life and the job I do than the bottom line monetary income.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

P.A.D said:


> Get Detailing on your days off dude.....................:thumb:


 not up to scratch just yet


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Obviously you have to take pride and responsibility for what you do and on the odd occasion work for nothing but all the time?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No break for me tonight now, a lovely cable theft to attend to  even i go out of my way for work haha


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Always remember good enough is good enough. I think you need to limit yourself as you cant always strive for perfection


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Also Rob if you can get me a job in the web industry that would be great mate. Been trying the last 4 years since finishing uni and have had well over 200 job interviews


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

To be fair from what iv seen as an enhancement detail i don't think id be happy if i was paying all that money, to be even fairer car were pretty bad but still a lot of narks init.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Also Rob if you can get me a job in the web industry that would be great mate. Been trying the last 4 years since finishing uni and have had well over 200 job interviews


Come see me, I'm the interview man


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> For me, it was never just about the money - it was about doing the job right and taking pride and enjoyment out of that, and to really do the job right needed a lot of time to be spent. So the earnings were not above average wage, but for me there's more to life.
> 
> I work long hours in my current job, longer than my contract hours because I take pride in my work, the classes I teach and the resources I produce. I reckon the kids deserve the effort I put in. Probably works out below average wage per hour, but again, for me there's a lot more to life and the job I do than the bottom line monetary income.


Well in that case the Broch Academy needs a teacher like you :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like this thread so I'll post a bit more.
I personally don't think how working till stupid o clock detailing a car can deliver a much better finish than my way of any cain for correction and I have it for 5 days. 
This is where I will give you an insight to my business and life....
I keep my day to 8-9 hours as in an earlier life I worked in sales in the IT industry, this in the late 80's and 90's was a full on target driven business and yes the money was amazing, not boasting but £100k a year was the norm. You would work 15 hours a day and I had to attend meeting at 9am say at Aberdeen Uni I would leave home at 2am. I was also away on exhebitions for 10 days a months staying away. So yes I ate it up and made a 5hit load. To what cost, it cost me my marriage and my daughter. I hardly ever saw my daughter from aged 5 till she was 16. My ex wife screwed me for a lot of money.
So in 2007 I was a Sales Director of a computer company in Milton Keynes and took redundancy. I had re married by then and had a 1 year old son. This is when I set up valeting.
I always said to my self put family first. I was lucky as I own my house and have no debts except the Discovery we have on lease.
So I started Splash n Dash in 2007 and developed it to Mirror Finish Details by 2010 and it has steadly grown from them.
Now I love my job but I love my son so much I walk him to scholl every day I then go to work and as said I can only machine for about 5-6 hours a day then do say an interior or take a wheel off and seal it. I allow 4 days for a correction, my customer base is told of my hours and a few more expensive customers are happy that I don't try to machine their car after a 15 hour day. Mistakes happen once tired; I never work tired. I am home by 6:30 and we have a meal then I put him to bed. Reading my son a story and giving him a cuddle and a kiss makes my day and is something I live for. I may go back to work and do a few more hours but generally that is my day done.

I cannot see really how detailing cannot be classed as worthy if not doing a 15 hour day, I am tired by then and would not want to touch a £200k DBS even if the customer needed it back in the morning.

I am lucky I suppose as if it goes quiet I am not too worried. However; I will in April leave the UK for a new life in the US and am thinking of the 12th April of being homeless and unemployed.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I like this thread so I'll post a bit more.
> I personally don't think how working till stupid o clock detailing a car can deliver a much better finish than my way of any cain for correction and I have it for 5 days.
> This is where I will give you an insight to my business and life....
> I keep my day to 8-9 hours as in an earlier life I worked in sales in the IT industry, this in the late 80's and 90's was a full on target driven business and yes the money was amazing, not boasting but £100k a year was the norm. You would work 15 hours a day and I had to attend meeting at 9am say at Aberdeen Uni I would leave home at 2am. I was also away on exhebitions for 10 days a months staying away. So yes I ate it up and made a 5hit load. To what cost, it cost me my marriage and my daughter. I hardly ever saw my daughter from aged 5 till she was 16. My ex wife screwed me for a lot of money.
> ...


I don't blame you for wanting to go to the US I'm considering it myself, best get myself booked in on that wet sanding course haha.


----------

